# vindi boy



## sam (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi, I'm looking for an ex Vindi Boy ,James McFadden from Easterhouse in Glasgow.Joined the vindi,August intake 1964, and our first ship together,Regent Falcon Oct 1964Then we met up later when we joined the British Patrol end of March 1965.If any body know him? get in touch please.Regards, Sam Taylor.


----------



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Although we are in Australia you might want to get in touch with Terry Hales at [email protected] who runs a Vindi Group
Regards


----------

